# The GLORIOUS CF recruiting



## ELSEWHERE (28 Feb 2013)

hello, my name is nick. im turning 23 in may.. and have been bouncing around from job to job.. cn conductor, repo man (baliff for bank), welder, car salesman.. you name it ive been trying it all.. but cant stick to it and that is because and will always be because the military.. namely the army is what i know and feel is my calling in life. its my main interest and my dream, but sometimes dreams are a bit far out of reach. at 16 fresh out of army cadets, i signed up for the military, with mind, heart and soul set on serving my country, and the people i love like friends and family, and to keep safe all the other people who love the same things i do... freedom. but .. i failed. so i studied my behind off (with the help of my girlfriend who is a school teacher) i bought the cfat prep book and tried again at 20... failed again. so i applied for the RCMP.. ha.. i passed their test but needed more "life experience" so i was deferred for 3 years. but.. i dont wanna be a peace officer i wanna be a soldier. so i decided against it. so... i thought long and hard about trying again for the army.. again 23 best shape of my life.. PERFECTLY physically able. determination. but heres how i see it. last chance for my third time? why would my country pass me up with such able attributes? if i take classes and try again as hard as i did the second time and i fail im done.. my country is not interested in employing me or letting me make my family proud. the only military history i have in my family is slim a grandfather who hot hernia in training at the end of WWII and a couple family members who served in Germany in WWII. so i decided to be the latest family member to serve Canada but after cadets and my last 2 attempts and lack of education i decided against it. ill leave my 3rd chance. i wish to remain the product of "a perfectly able guy, that we passed up because he couldent pass a test" .... heres the clicker, i can run i can jump and apparently when i have an ar-15 or a cz-58 in my hand i never miss the target... in cadets i earned my cross rifles and crown, placed top 3 in many competitions.. and that was a darn pellet gun.. ive been in contact with recruiters in the french foreign legion and told them my story and have been told that there is honor in my determination and they are very interested in men like me for service as a legionnaires. and that their testing is not so intense.. but thats not my country.. my family does not live in France.. nor do my friends they are Canadians like me but if i have to give up my identity and sign my life away from my home for 5 years it might be worth the headache to serve the people i love. i have high respect for every single soldier in the CF and want to tell all of you the honor in what your doing  whether u write on paper, are a MP or your sweating by a howitzer.. laying in the mud, on a ship, fixing aircraft your all true Canadians and brave people. and all of us who cant pass your test or never tried to pass your test are glad men and women like you are there. chow


----------



## Towards_the_gap (28 Feb 2013)

I'm not sure what you want anyone  to say to that.


----------



## Sf2 (28 Feb 2013)

he's elsewhere alright....


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2013)

:not-again:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Feb 2013)

"Nuff said"
Locked


----------

